# VBA Excel Bereich prüfen



## KapitänNet (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Ich möchte, wenn ein Anwender eine Zelle verlässt, prüfen, ob der  formatierungstyp dieser Zelle oder des dazugehörigen Bereiches (sind 3 nebeneinanderliegende Zellen mit Bereichsnamen)  ein Datum ist, und dann prüfen ob ein gültiges datum eingegeben wurde.
Die Datumsfelder sind auf mehreren Sheets verteilt und ich wollte die Abfrage generalisieren, indem ich über das Format feststelle, waas ich prüfen muss.

Danke für jede Antwort.

Ciao Jürgen


----------



## KapitänNet (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem hat sich schon erledigt.
DrSoong hat mir helfen können.  

Ciao Jürgen


----------

